# Potato's



## Gutrix (Jan 2, 2009)

I live in Western Washington, can I grow Potato's year round? I have a green house, would I need to use that in the Winter?


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

potatoes will grow so long as the soil is above 45 degrees.I have never tried growing them in the greenhouse but i see no reason why they wouldnt grow in there


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I loves me some taters, but I would think that with the limited space in a greenhouse there would be better choices of vegetables to grow to meet yer caloric/starch needs...


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

The_Blob said:


> I loves me some taters, but I would think that with the limited space in a greenhouse there would be better choices of vegetables to grow to meet yer caloric/starch needs...


What about doing a tire planter in the corner? Or even one of those big plastic buckets with the rope handle?
Not that I have a greenhouse( this year anyway), but it doesn't seem like that would take up a lot of room. According to some of the articles I have read on the 'net, you can get around 10 lbs per tire planter if you do it right.
Haven't hit hub up to scrounge any tires yet, but I do have an old planter he brought home last year. 2 actually. They are built in 3 tiers that come apart. The base is solid with watering hole in the bottom. We broke them apart and just set the ones with no bottom on the ground and filled them with dirt. I plan to plant 2-4 potatoes in the bottom part and put the tiers on as the potatoe grows, filling in with dirt, compost, straw. We will see, and if it works well, I will be scrounging some tires for next year.


----------



## Gutrix (Jan 2, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> I loves me some taters, but I would think that with the limited space in a greenhouse there would be better choices of vegetables to grow to meet yer caloric/starch needs...


The reason I wanted to grow Potato's is because we use a lot of them, and it can get pricey when buying Organic. Just thought it would be a good way to save money. The space I am not too concerned of, as I have not started anything in there to date.


----------



## Gutrix (Jan 2, 2009)

CVORNurse said:


> What about doing a tire planter in the corner? Or even one of those big plastic buckets with the rope handle?
> Not that I have a greenhouse( this year anyway), but it doesn't seem like that would take up a lot of room. According to some of the articles I have read on the 'net, you can get around 10 lbs per tire planter if you do it right.
> Haven't hit hub up to scrounge any tires yet, but I do have an old planter he brought home last year. 2 actually. They are built in 3 tiers that come apart. The base is solid with watering hole in the bottom. We broke them apart and just set the ones with no bottom on the ground and filled them with dirt. I plan to plant 2-4 potatoes in the bottom part and put the tiers on as the potatoe grows, filling in with dirt, compost, straw. We will see, and if it works well, I will be scrounging some tires for next year.


This is a great idea, I think we have one of those plastic bins that is not in use.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Gutrix said:


> This is a great idea, I think we have one of those plastic bins that is not in use.


google potatoe growing in tires. I think that is what I looked up. The key is to keep piling the dirt around the plants as they grow, to encourage them setting more taters along the stem.
Here is a link that I saved growing potatoes

And I found this site for seed potatoes, seems pretty good. I am sure you can find organic seed potatoes other places too.


----------

